
Dark Mode Available for Google Chrome - nodesocket
https://www.theverge.com/2019/3/12/18262480/google-chrome-dark-mode-now-available-mac-os-mojave-windows-10
======
nodesocket
Looks like they did not change the color of incognito mode, which now makes it
confusing when trying to compare windows. They really should have modified
coloring in incognito mode.

